# Thirty gallon



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok so I finally have the thirty gal.  Now I am needing advice on my substrate and filter. Ok so my friend gave me some Regal filter and I am wondering should I go and hook it up to an uunder gravel or should I just order a bio wheel off of drs. foster and smith.

Second how should I clean out my tank. It is full of dust and me and my dad are considering using CA-Brite which if you do not know is a product used to clean brewery containers, bottles, ect. Is that ok or do you have a preference?

finally I am planning to use live plants. What kind of substrate should I use? Can I use sand with a top layer of gravel?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Unless there is a buildup of calcium, soap and water will work fine. If it doesn't use vinegar and water. Next step is bleach and water. If that still fails to clean the tank, Muriatic acid and water works. Careful, the acid is EXTREMELY potent and will burn skin on contact.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

For ideas for substrate, see:
http://www.aquabotanic.com/begin.htm
In one tank I'm using plain gravel, but the plants are actually in pots with Flourite in them. I'm just about to set up a small (5gal) tank using using Diana Walstad's methods, so I'll use 1" of plain soil with 1" of plain small gravel over it.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok C-Brite is a product that will clean as well as clorox but with out the clorine residue. Is this ok to use?


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

is this going to be planted?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

he said he was planning on having live plants....


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

ok then an undergravel filter will not work and a bio wheel won't too. undergravel filters mess with the plant roots and substrate, the bio wheel will cause a loss of co2. Go with a canister or aquaclear. Sorry for not reading clearly.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Right now I have live plants in my tan gallon that has a biowheel. They are having no problems.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It really depends on what type of plants you keep. I use a bio-wheel on my 20 high but I slow the flow down. A cannister is really the way you want to go though. As for substrate I would go with Eco-complete (if you want a dark substrate), Flourite (reddish colored), Laterite and sand mix, or if you have the time and money ADA aquasoil and ADA powersand.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

What I want is something that I will be able to have gravel and rocks on top of, but I want a sand substrate so that I can grow a larger variety of plants in. can I do this?


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

what is KH?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

KH is hardness


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

all depends on your plants


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You're going to have to do some research and decide how far you want to go with this tank and what type you want.

For a low tech guideline look here........... http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=17

For lighting............. http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=3

My favorite planted tank site
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/articles.php?
Check out the fundamentals section as well as books for beginners.


Read anything you can by Diana Walstead and Thomas Barr.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

right now I have to figure out how to clean my tank can I use C-brite an "active clonine base" (used in home brewing) to clean my used tank?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you use ANY chemicals make sure it is completly rinsed out before you set up!


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I know but is this okay to use?


----------

